

Microdobe? - ashu
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=362

======
lyime
I find the timing of the article pretty ironic. Its interesting that you bring
that up. I think you could be right that Adobe would be a good acquisition for
Microsoft although merely talking about search Adobe doesn't fit will into
that strategy. Microsoft is struggling to capitalize in search space and they
obviously find it an important piece of the puzzle. At this moment Yahoo was
their best fit in order to increase their market share. I am not quite so sure
if they can do that with adobe.

Although i think a mash-up of Microsoft and Adobe technologies would be cool
to see.

~~~
mattmaroon
Adobe is clearly not going to help Microsoft with search. I'm just not sure
that search isn't a bit of a lost cause for them anyway.

~~~
skmurphy
For enterprise search their acquisition of FAST should have a very strong
impact. I wouldn't count them out for intranet oriented solutions.

------
andreyf
Partnering with Yahoo would have given them dominant market share in IM and
Mail - which means more data to play with to beat Google out of the
advertising/search market. Advertising/search brings revenue, unlike Flash or
Silverlight.

I'm not sure why I'm not seeing it, but could someone expound on what "owning"
Flash would even give MS, aside from bragging rights...

------
cousin_it
Flash going under Microsoft control would be a nightmare scenario for me.
Noooo!

~~~
jrockway
It might be bad enough to get the government involved again. The government
killing flash would be awesome.

~~~
cousin_it
Awesome? It would kill my project and many others, e.g. YouTube. I hope Adobe
opens everything up before any of that happens. "In the long run, the utility
of all non-free software is zero."

~~~
Hexstream
HTML will get native video support in the future so we won't need flash for it
anymore.

<http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/#video>

~~~
cousin_it
Flash is good for more than just video. E.g. I think <http://samorost2.net>
cannot be reimplemented with existing "open web" technologies. At least I
haven't seen any compelling examples.

